# What's the difference between a Wall eye and a blue eye?



## SpruceRI (9 November 2008)

In pictures please cos I don't understand!


----------



## EquestrianFairy (9 November 2008)

A wall eye is a blue eye?


----------



## Orangehorse (9 November 2008)

I thought it was the same.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (9 November 2008)

Nothing!!  Blue just sounds less ugly!!!!


----------



## SpruceRI (9 November 2008)

Does it make a difference whether it has more black in the iris or white around the edge??

Anyone know why a blue eye is called a wall eye?

Thanks


----------



## brighteyes (9 November 2008)

One and the same.  It's a horsy term


----------



## Enfys (9 November 2008)

Robin has two blue eyes, very pale, it gives her a slightly 'away with the fairies expression'

Just different terms I think.


----------



## Thistle (9 November 2008)

I have also heard it called China Eyes


----------



## Enfys (9 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have also heard it called China Eyes 

[/ QUOTE ]






  Thankyou. I am brain dead today, that was on the tip of my tongue, just couldn't think of it.


----------



## Donkeymad (9 November 2008)

No, a wall eye is not the same as a blue eye.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (9 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
No, a wall eye is not the same as a blue eye. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Whats the difference? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I always thought they were the same


----------



## LindaW (9 November 2008)

Enfyss - what a very pretty head!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (9 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
No, a wall eye is not the same as a blue eye. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really, they are one and the same as far as I was aware???  What's the difference then??? Pics???


----------



## Tia (10 November 2008)

If memory serves me right, no blue eyes are not the same as wall eyes (which are the eyes which also have the other names; China etc).

A blue eye is an eye with a deep blue iris and pupil, whereas a wall eye is pale whitey-blue with a brown iris and the colours merge.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (10 November 2008)

My black welshy's eyes are both bright blue, but my coloured foal has a wall eye and when you see both together you can see the differences as Tia said


----------

